# Ceviche !!!



## Magia (Mar 16, 2005)

There is nothing more Guatemalan than having a Ceviche and a Gallo (Guatemalan Beer), on a hot day (It's hot everyday in Gt).  Plus, it works like a charm on ANY sort of hangover.  Good for the Easter feasting, the diabetics, weight watchers, vegetarians, vegans... In fact, the only people who I can think, would have a definite problem with a good, cold Ceviche, are those allergic to sea food.  Need I say more, I present the 100% Guatemalan Ceviche recipe:


Ceviche de Camarón
(Prawn Ceviche)
6 servings

2 cups prawns 
2 cup fresh lemon juice	
6 large tomatoes, peeled and chopped
3 large onion, finely chopped	
3 fresh hot red pepper, seeded and chopped	
4 tablespoons mint leaves, chopped
salt, freshly ground pepper
Worcester sauce	

Put the prawns into a large bowl with the lemon juice, cover, and refrigerate overnight. 
then, add in the tomatoes, onion, hot pepper, and mint leaves. Season to taste with salt and pepper and Worcester sauce, if desired (but highly recommended).
* The prawns should be tailess, headless and pealed but NOT cooked.  they will marinate in the lomen juice.

Serve cold (as in form the fridge cold) in salad bowls, with cracker and COLD beer... YUM!
Oh! and eat that with a table spoon.  Don't you get all fancy with the little shrimp fork, or you'll drop the juices and veggies in every bite, which is a shaaaaaame...


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 16, 2005)

Ceviche is one of those rare "we are latin americans" things that has always intrigued me. This ceviche I could see myself enjoying, even though Im not a mint person I do like it in fresh things like salads and chutneys so ceviche would be nice. 

On the other hand I do hear that ceviche in Peru is made with vinagre instead of lime... I cant picture myself enjoying that nearly as much.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 17, 2005)

My Peruvian flatmate made ceviche for me not that long ago. He used nile perch with a couple of chillies, alot of lime juice, coriander and celery and red onion. Was delicious served alongside some boiled sweet potatoes and some salted rice.


----------



## mateix (Mar 18, 2005)

*ceviche*

ceviche is when you use the blood of the animal to make a sauce?perdon por usar spanish es cuando utilizas de ligazon la sangre del animal?abrazos a todos.


----------



## Magia (Mar 19, 2005)

mateix said:
			
		

> ceviche is when you use the blood of the animal to make a sauce?perdon por usar spanish es cuando utilizas de ligazon la sangre del animal?abrazos a todos.



Un ceviche es alguna carne; puede ser res, cerdo, mariscos, pollo, etc.  CURTIDA en limón (no cocida) y acompañada de cebolla y tomate picados.
Curtir es marinar en jugo de limón o vinagre.  
El ceviche guatemalteco es curtido en limón, los peruanos usan vinagre.  El Ceviche NO lleva sangre de ningún tipo.
------------------------------------------------------------------
Ceviche is a dish made with any sort of beef, pork, sea food, chicken, etc. not cooked but marinated, either with lemon or vinegar.  Guatemalan ceviche is marinated in lemon, Peruvian ceviche is marinated in vinegar.  But no blood of any sort is added.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2005)

I've only heard of seafood ceviche (scallops, or white fish, or shrimp) - I never knew you could make it with a meat!!


----------



## Magia (Mar 19, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I've only heard of seafood ceviche (scallops, or white fish, or shrimp) - I never knew you could make it with a meat!!



Well, actually I've only heard of seafood ceviche (fish, prawns, oysters, clams, octopus, shark, squids, etc)
and beef ceviche.  Maybe I exaggerated when I mentioned chicken and pork, since those don't seem to be "marinating material"... 
I guess I was trying to prove a point...?
Heh, heh heh...   sorry!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 20, 2005)

lol - point proved!!!  I'll have to look up a beef ceviche - sounds interesting - but like a lot of my seafood - I also prefer my beef raw.  I'm just weird that way! lol


----------



## Magia (Mar 20, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> lol - point proved!!!  I'll have to look up a beef ceviche - sounds interesting - but like a lot of my seafood - I also prefer my beef raw.  I'm just weird that way! lol



Well, it is the same recipe for beef.  Just replace the prawns with thin, bite-size slices of fresh, raw sirloin.   I have had it once or twice maybe, as it isn't as common as the seafood ceviche and it is absolutely delicious.  It tastes somewhat like carpaccio


----------



## mateix (Mar 24, 2005)

CEVICHE:PARDON for the mistake we used the blood of pigs to make embutidos(morcilla)we born the blood and it get something color black,and solid,so I belived than you used blood of animals to make it,pardon for the mistake.


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 27, 2005)

Something similar to ceviche that you guy's might like is Escaveche which is very northern Mexican. Basically you simmer some beef till it falls apart (I use the crock pot, then just by beating it with a spoon it turns into strings of meat). This you mix with a healthy dose of vinagre, oil and lightly boiled onion, garlic, green beans, pepper slices, mushrooms and whatever else you think would fit in nicely. 

Matix: where you making moronga by any chance? Estabas haciendo moronga por casualidad? Y de que parte eres?


----------



## mateix (Mar 27, 2005)

Pardon to belive about ceviche I was mistake ceviche is a escaveche,of meat,prawns,etc with vege,etc.Pardon but I am a little time cooking,when I have time,but i love it.perdonar pero no se de donde he sacado la conclusion de que ceviche era usar la sangre como ligazon,y pense que se hacia como la moronga pero sin envasarla luego quedaba algo parecido como una hamburguesa,desde luego nunca lo he probado pero lo probaré,creo que necesitare que me ayudeis,soy de España y mateix es catalan quiere decir lo mismo,pero es que me hace gracia como le buscan significado los ingleses a la palabrita,mate IX,etc.lo ultimo que he aprendido a hacer es el arroz tres delicias,bueno oye tu eres de Mejico?he probado los burritos TEx-mex,tengo tambien las fajitas,etc.pero compro las  bolsas y si necesitais que os desayude por que no se mucho,aqui me teneis,UN ABRAZO A TODOS Y TODAS.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey, no fair, amigos!  Hablo solamente poquito!


----------



## Magia (Mar 31, 2005)

mateix said:
			
		

> y si necesitais que os desayude por que no se mucho,aqui me teneis,UN ABRAZO A TODOS Y TODAS.



No te has presentado en el Introductions & Birthdays message board? ( http://discusscooking.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=6 )  Deberías, así nos cuentas a todos un poco sobre ti y te damos la bienvenida a la comunidad de discusscooking.com, que es muy divertida, además!      

Why don't you introduce yourself? let us welcome you to the community as you tell us a little about yourself?  It is so much fun here... I highly recommend it!


----------



## mateix (Apr 1, 2005)

*Pardon To Use Spanish*

But it was easily to try look for explications,and thanks to all rest to let unhope them,thanks magia to let introduce in this comunity,really I think is interesting all the cooks than I read here and perhaps I could help someone.thanks to all these comunity people.Magia no me presento por que me parece como muy britanico,no lo critico al reves lo alavo,pero me parece mas real quien te puede echar una ayuda,yo no creo porque llevo poco tiempo cocinando pero en le futuro....supongo que si.Si quereis saber mas se pregunta y yo respondo Bueno abrazos a todos vosotros.


----------



## mateix (Apr 1, 2005)

*thanks Mudbug and lugaru*

lol thanks mudbug,nice your spanish I hope than you teach me english.hugs.
Gracias Lugaru me encanta la comida mexicana es triste que aqui la comamos marca....en bolsitas y paquetes,y es que le ha pasado,tristemente, como a los asadores argentinos hay algunos pero no muchos.Quizas se ha competido con la nacional,tapas,etc.Tambien es triste que hayamos pasado del  burgerking al restaurante chino y de ahi al donnerkebap,lo unico que nos ha quedado es el chivito y algo de Uruguay.bueno abrazos.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 1, 2005)

Asi tiende a suceder... yo ando intentando cocinar paella este fin de semana y vieras como he batallado para conseguir todo lo que voy a usar. Comida etnica siempre es un reto no tanto por las tecnicas sino los ingredientes. Igual en boston es dificil conseguir mis ingredientes mexicanas pero uno sobrevive, no?


----------



## mateix (Apr 2, 2005)

*Paella*

ES que yo he oido paella arjentina,brasileña,etc,bueno es que pienso que ha dejado de ser etnica y es un plato no comun o mejor no diario,bueno te informo que aqui los fines de semana es normal hacerla,y se hace de pollo y conejo o de ambos con gambas,etc o solo marinera,bueno y es como un ritual dominguero bueno se frie la carne para que cuando hierva no se abra o rompa despues se frie la verdura con tomate,y se le hecha agua caliente,piensa que aqui el agua es dura tiene mucha cal y es perfecta para el arroz pero no para el caldo,dicen eso.luego se ha de hervir sobre media hora,cuando el caldo llega a los remaches de la paella o sarten entonces se le echa un cavallon de arroz(una cordillera de arroz que va desde un lado al otro de la sarten)de manera que sobresalga un poco el arroz haciendo cordillera,se espera sobre 20 minutos,y el arroz tiene que quedar suelto al dente y no duro,es un arroz seco no un rissoto.bueno creo haverte desayudado un poco mas,si tienes alguna pregunta no te preocupes, la ultima que hice me salio mal porque se me amargo yo no creo que fuera el piementon pienso que fue el romero y se me quedo muy oscura,lo medio mal apañe hechandole mas caldo,pero me quedo bastante mal,bueno ya me contaras como te queda.abrazos


----------



## Guiedo (Apr 11, 2005)

*I did not know*

_I did not know that Ceviche could also be done with meats. I havae only ever had it done with seafood. That is a truely interesting concept in that I like meats almost raw anyway so by enhancing the marinade with some extra flavour and  searing at best  it would be heaven on a plate for this vampire._


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 11, 2005)

Guiedo said:
			
		

> _...searing at best  it would be heaven on a plate for this vampire._



That reminded me of Mexico. My favorite dish was a plate of "vampiros" or vampires, also called "canibales" or canibals in some parts. Thin slices of beef seared for like 2 seconds but completely raw inside. This served with some flour tortillas, plently of shredded veggies and some nice hot sauces. Mmmm... I love raw meat but dont trust eating it in the US since almost al beef is aged. 

Btw once drank a soup spoon of blood at a BBQ to win a bet in Mexico. It's a miracle I didint got into some kind of toxic shock.


----------



## Guiedo (Apr 11, 2005)

*sounds tasty*

_Hmmmmmm Sounds damm fine....._
_I adore Mexican or any form of spicey food._
_My partner doesn't though and has no appreciation for the "after glow" IF YOU KNOW WHAT i MEAN BOYS AND GIRLS_


----------



## jennyema (Apr 11, 2005)

Guiedo said:
			
		

> _I did not know that Ceviche could also be done with meats. I havae only ever had it done with seafood. That is a truely interesting concept in that I like meats almost raw anyway so by enhancing the marinade with some extra flavour and searing at best it would be heaven on a plate for this vampire._


 
Ceviche? No meat there. By definition it is seafood.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=ceviche+definition

*Escabeche* or "escaviche" is a different thing.  The beef is already cooked.

You can marinade beef in acid, ala ceviche, but it wont "cook" (change protein structure) thoroughly as does fish ... thus it really isn't ceviche.

Escabeche is sorta like Ropa Vieja, but more piquant.


----------



## Ishbel (Apr 12, 2005)

Perhaps you mean Carpaccio of beef fillet?   I've put a recipe for carpaccio in the beef forum of the site.


----------



## Magia (Apr 12, 2005)

All this fuzz because of Ceviche...?  
How about the ones who are not satisfied with the "technical" definition of it, because of chemical structure of the ingredients, or any other reason, simply call it ... "SALAD"!   
I'll keep calling it Ceviche and we can all be happy


----------

